# oscar aquarium



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

hey guys, its been a long time since ive been on here because i got out of having fish for a while. but now im thinking about getting a 500g aquarium for christmas and possibly getting 6 oscars to go in it. i am just curious what other fish might add a little color and different activity to the aquarium (maybe a catfish?) i just dont know as much about them as i did a year ago... so i thought it would be best to ask yall for some advice.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

If you do get a 500g you have numerous options of what other fish to get. 
As for catfish my favorite two favorite families are doradidae and mochokidae. Both families have fish that get big enough to live with oscars and also are very peaceful. 

Also you will have enough room for quite a few more fish if you set up your filtration correctly. I have a tank around that size so once you figure out a direction to go with stocking i can show you a few things that I've learned with big tanks.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

If you have a 500g aquarium with 6 oscars, an interesting thing to add would be a silver Aarowana









Ive always wanted one of those ;P

For even more color, why dont you add a few other docile cichlids? I think a couple Gold Severums would add some nice color.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

With that size tank, you can setup a really sweet mix of fishes.
If you want to stay geographically approximate, you can put in some really nice south american dither fishes - silver dollars would work great, or a very large school of md sized tetras - 100 serpae's, or columbian red/blue tetras, or buenois aries tetras, would look sweet.
Or, if you don't mind a bit of continental mixing -- about 100 rainbowfish would look great (nice color, nice size, fast and active).

Same with the "complementary" fishes - you can stay roughly geographic and put in neotropical fishes like a few blue acaras and larger catfishes (rapheal cats etc) or go with something completely different and put in a group of adult gouramis (blues or one of the blue color morphs like golds, or snakeskins, would work well) as well as a nice shoal of loaches (clowns would be the obvious choice IMO).


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

thanks for all your suggestions. im not really sure how long it will be before i get the aquarium now. looking into moving out, so i obviously wont have the extra money to spend on a project like that for a good while. but definitely sometime in the future


----------

